# Basic Car Photography



## VegasS2k (Aug 1, 2008)

here are a couple ive shot in the past few months..
mainly my car and my Dads


----------



## reg (Aug 1, 2008)

Do you want "serious" critique on these, or are they Just for Fun?


----------



## zandman (Aug 2, 2008)

wow, dad has alot of mkiv's


----------



## Crazydad (Aug 2, 2008)

Who owns the Ferrari?


----------



## zandman (Aug 2, 2008)

seems it's his daddy's plus his ap2
i think he got an ek9 too..


----------



## VegasS2k (Aug 2, 2008)

these where just for fun. the AP2 is mine and the Ferrari is my dads.. the other cars belong to other people..


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Aug 2, 2008)

Very nice. 

All quick cars. 

Makes me want to go race.


----------



## bullitt453 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice collection os Supras there.


----------



## fug.li (Aug 10, 2008)

That's a lot of them...nice


----------



## bdv1973 (Aug 10, 2008)

That's a whole lot a Horsepower...Love the cars


----------



## F1addict (Aug 12, 2008)

What kind of Ferrari is it?

Very nice shots. I especially like the second one


----------



## BrotherB (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice collection of cars, I'm guessing the Ferrari is a 550 Barchetta


----------



## motorshooter (Aug 15, 2008)

Watch your reflections and you back grounds they can be a pain to avoid. The best shot is the Ferrari plenum, next shoot put the prancing horse in focus and let the lines fade to blur


----------



## fi0 (Aug 17, 2008)

honda headss i seee  i like thisss .. im in the process of building a "ctr" ek hatch... i'll take pics when i'm done ! 

ap2 & supras are sickkk


----------



## zandman (Aug 17, 2008)

fi0 said:


> honda headss i seee  i like thisss .. im in the process of building a "ctr" ek hatch... i'll take pics when i'm done !
> 
> ap2 & supras are sickkk


 
got a swap on ur ek??


----------

